# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Fall Safety Reminders

## Rick

Winter is approaching faster than we would like to think about. I changed the oil on my snow blower today and lubricated the bearings and control linkages. And there are a myriad of things you should be thinking about that can keep your family safe and more comfortable when winter does arrive. 

1. Walk around the outside of your home and see if there are any items that need to be taken care of prior to cold weather. Fascia boards that might be showing some rot. Gutters that need to be cleaned. Windows that need to be caulked along with door frames and around utilities entrances. Cut or trim back any shrubbery that might be concealing a window or entrance area. Those places let burglars work in private. 

2. Check door sweeps and weather stripping for wear and replace as necessary.

3. Ensure you chimney has been cleaned and inspected. Repair any loose mortar around bricks and install a chimney cap if you don't already have one. 

4. Add insulation in the attic and/or increase ventilation. Pay particular attention to this area if you experience ice dams in winter. 

5. Look for areas of insect infiltration. Cooler nights can cause insects to move inside so be alert to activity in and around the foundation. 

6. Heat pumps and central air units should be cleaned and the area around them free of debris and plants for proper ventilation. Remember that heat pumps are only affective to around 35F. Check you owners manual for the ratings on your unit and switch to emergency heating when your manual recommends. 

7. Check your basement or crawl space for the presence of mold and mildew. Now is the time to deal with it rather than during winter months or waiting until spring. Being trapped inside your closed up home all winter with mold is not a healthy thing. 

8. Wrapping your water heater with an insulating blanket will reduce your annual water heating cost by 4% - 9% per year and  pay for itself within the first year. Make certain the air inlet and exhaust hood are not covered on a gas or oil fired  water heater.

9. To reduce convection between the hot water in the pipe and the surrounding air, you can insulate the hot water pipes at  least three feet from the water heater. It's not a bad idea to insulate them as far along the run as you can.

10. Repair leaky faucets inside and out.

11. Make certain your furnace has been inspected and is in good working order.

12. Finally, don't forget to replace the batteries in your smoke detectors and carbon monoxide detectors when the time changes November 2. And inspect your fire extinguishers to ensure they are still charged and in the Green.

----------


## crashdive123

Good tiips.  What's a snow blower? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

It's a machine that blows white sand.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Ah - sand.  Now you're talkin.

----------


## trax

> Good tiips.  What's a snow blower?


Someone that Frosty the Snowman is willing to pay serious money to meet up with.

----------


## crashdive123

> Someone that Frosty the Snowman is willing to pay serious money to meet up with.


Now that there's funny.  I don't care who you are.....

----------


## Sourdough

> Now that there's funny.  I don't care who you are.....


I'll bet Mrs. Snowman, See's no humor in it at all, she could modify his carrot with a salad shooter..... :Smile:

----------


## canid

thought i'd posted this already [on a horrible internet connection here] but while you're trimming you might also want to take a look around for any dead, diseased or weak tree limbs that might come down onto property during that winter wind or with a heavy load of snow and ice.
a 100lb. limb can often collect hundreds of lb. of snow and ice and you would hate to have one come down on a building, car, boat, or heaven forbid yourself or a loved one.

stay safe.

----------


## canid

also: what's a furnace?

----------


## Tony uk

> also: what's a furnace?


 the term _furnace_ on its own is generally used to describe household heating systems based on a central furnace (known either as a boiler or a heater in British English),

Source, Wikipedia

----------


## Rick

I do declare. Ya'll southern folks (S. Cali too) ain't got no never mind when it comes to winter cold. When your li'l ole butt cheeks can freeze watah ya'll be lookin' for that fiery red thing that warms it up. That there's the furnace.

----------


## crashdive123

> that fiery red thing that warms it up


Emmy Lou?????

----------


## canid

hrm, like one of them high tech deals what works like a wood stove but don't run on trees? never had one of them that worked.

----------


## Rick

I never want one that doesn't!

----------

